# 1" Holdfast



## hammer6048 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking for holdfast for 1" bench holes, anyone know where these might be purchased?

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

https://www.woodpeck.com/sjoaccessories.html

Sjoberg holdfast for 1 inch dog holes. Not sure if you want this or the more traditional. Maybe a blacksmith would help you

Hope this helps


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.blackbearforge.com/holdfast.htm

https://crucibletool.com/products/crucible-holdfast


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> https://www.woodpeck.com/sjoaccessories.html
> 
> Sjoberg holdfast for 1 inch dog holes. Not sure if you want this or the more traditional. Maybe a blacksmith would help you
> 
> ...


Ikea style holdfast 










vs


----------



## Hanugr (Oct 16, 2016)

I bought some antiques from the french ebay site. The holdfasts are huge and phenominal but shipping can be a pain. Search for valet d'etabli and be ready to use google translate if you want to go this route.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

There are a couple sellers on eBay with forged 1" holdfasts, just search 1" holdfast and you'll find them. I recently read something about the old ones being 1" or bigger and it got me to looking


----------

